# My *ROSS* Shoe Porn



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok Ladies I bought these shoes over the Past two days...I am so excited about the great deals I got at Ross..I had to post them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I spent less than $150.00 total!!! Yeah for Ross Dress For Less!!

#1 Steve Madden $22.99 




#2 BCBG $19.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Favs too)





#3 Steve Madden $19.99




#4 Carlos by Carlos Santana $19.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (LOVE)




#5 Steve Madden $22.99




#6 Jessica Simpson (My favs)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 $19.99


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn Girl! I love them all! you are now hot from Head to Toe!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 25, 2008)

UGH LOVE THEM ALL!

Whenever i would go, they NEVER have anything good! But when my friends go, they have so much! GRRR im so jealous! lol


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 25, 2008)

I love them all but number 4's are my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me wants!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love them all but number 4's are my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me wants!!_

 
Yah those are HOT on...they had a Platinum color...but not in my size


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow! i love them all!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow!


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 25, 2008)

My Goodness!!!  Girl all of those pumps are FIYAH!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 25, 2008)

im gonna have to pay this store a visit cuz these shoes are fly!!
btw im so excited cuz i asked my mom about the closest one to us and after telling me she was like ohh you know they are building one 5 mins away!!!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Woah. They're all gorgeous. I need to hit up a Ross around here. I've gotten a lot of my heels from Marshall's, Ross; etc


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 25, 2008)

Tish, which location did you go to?


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG u got great deals. #5 are so hot.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 25, 2008)

those shoes are sexxxyyyyyyyyy


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 25, 2008)

i LOVE them all, to bad i can't wear heels while i'm pregnant, for some reason i am extra clumsy...lol
the Ross where i live SUCKS!!! they never have anything good!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 25, 2008)

those JSimp shoes are hawt hawt hawt.. I am a jellus hater, cause I want them.


----------



## makeba (Nov 25, 2008)

i am a shoe fien!! oh how i wish i could have been there!! those prices!!! those shoes!!!! i love #2 - 5. geez Tish! they just scream sex appeal!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 25, 2008)

omg im sooooooo jealous! im headin to ross!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are some hot shoes!!
Ross has some great deals, but I have to be in a certain mood to shop there.  I think that mood is patient...or maybe determined.  Sifting through piles of random stuff is not something I can do any day.  Although, the last time I was there I found a really cute clutch in the housewares department!


----------



## carandru (Nov 25, 2008)

*officially jealous*

I have #1 in plaid and black!  And I love the rest as well.  Too bad you said you wear a 7 or 7.5 or I may have made a trip to TX to peruse your shoe closet, lol. If you picked up all these hot numbers, I wonder what other great shoes you have?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Tish, which location did you go to?_

 
I went to the one off NW Highway and Preston Rd in that lil Pavillion Mall and the one in Las Colinas (Irving) on MacArthur Rd  ...These two are my favs they are so organized and always have a better selection


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Tish, which location did you go to?_

 
When are you coming down so you Angelbunny and I can hit up the CCo and Ross??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_i LOVE them all, to bad i can't wear heels while i'm pregnant, for some reason i am extra clumsy...lol
the Ross where i live SUCKS!!! they never have anything good!!!_

 
Buy them now...wear them later! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_those JSimp shoes are hawt hawt hawt.. I am a jellus hater, cause I want them._

 
I put those on in the car as soon as I bought them...Love them TOO!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i am a shoe fien!! oh how i wish i could have been there!! those prices!!! those shoes!!!! i love #2 - 5. geez Tish! they just scream sex appeal!_

 
Thanks!1 I am a shoe whore too and my cart was full I narrowed it down to those 6 ....I had about 12 pair in the cart to begin with 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Those are some hot shoes!!
Ross has some great deals, but I have to be in a certain mood to shop there. I think that mood is patient...or maybe determined. Sifting through piles of random stuff is not something I can do any day. Although, the last time I was there I found a really cute clutch in the housewares department!_

 






That is the truth for real!!! But the two I go to are SOOO organized ....I don't have the patience for the messy ones either

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_





*officially jealous*

I have #1 in plaid and black! And I love the rest as well. Too bad you said you wear a 7 or 7.5 or I may have made a trip to TX to peruse your shoe closet, lol. If you picked up all these hot numbers, I wonder what other great shoes you have?_

 
Girl I have AT LEAST 100 pair of shoes and @ 40 pair of boots ... I am a shoe ADDICT!!!


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG im SO JEALOUS! everytime i go there they never have my size in ANY of the cute shoes. I'm loving the gladiator ones ... I've been searching for something like that for a long time. And so cheap too.... signs


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG! I love them!!! I just bought 6 pairs of shoes within the past 3 days as well.. Gosh I love shoes!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Woman ... when you show up at my house with that dufflebag it better be full of hot shoes!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_When are you coming down so you Angelbunny and I can hit up the CCo and Ross??_

 
Sadly, not until Feb. or so....unless I get a windfall of moolah.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we don't need a lot for the CCO and Ross


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_





Woman ... when you show up at my house with that dufflebag it better be full of hot shoes!_

 
You have to come to my house next time you are at NP and check out my shoe closet!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You have to come to my house next time you are at NP and check out my shoe closet!_


----------



## banjobama (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are hot! I like the first pair best. My Ross never had cute shoes like this, dammit!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 2, 2008)

You have great taste!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

HOT pumps Tish! You have great taste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to go shoe shopping


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh man those Jessica Simpson shoes are gorgeous!!!  What great finds!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn girl!  Those are some hot shoes!  I can't believe you got such a great deal!  The next time I have some spending money I think I need to pay that store a visit.  I seriously haven't gone in years.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

How did I miss this hot shoe action? You are the shopping queen, for REAL.

I love #5 - total bondage vibe - SEXY!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ Those are my favorite too...Also my dh's


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Those are my favorite too...Also my dh's_

 
No doubt - you can "take charge" in those bad boys......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freaking HOT.  I wish I could rock the high heels as you do.  I have only a handful of high heels, most of mine are midheel or flat. 

But I am on a spending freeze - so I shall live vicariously through you and others.  It's fun.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am pretty much going on Freeze myself after Christmas is over


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 3, 2008)

the #5's are HOT. You have some great style.


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## nunu (Dec 3, 2008)

lovely shoe collection!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 3, 2008)

*jealously sets in*

I loooooooooooooove the Steve Madden zebra print.. I am so gaga over those LOL. You scored some amazing deals.

I have a very similar pair of #5's that I got from Aldo. Totally reminds me of SJP in the first scene of Sex & The City movie where Carrie & Big are condo shopping *sigh* I love those shoes


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 3, 2008)

i love them first pair...sexy!


----------



## damsel (Dec 3, 2008)

wow! those are great. you got a good deal. i wish we had a ross...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_*jealously sets in*

I loooooooooooooove the Steve Madden zebra print.. I am so gaga over those LOL. You scored some amazing deals.

I have a very similar pair of #5's that I got from Aldo. Totally reminds me of SJP in the first scene of Sex & The City movie where Carrie & Big are condo shopping *sigh* I love those shoes









_

 

They so look like that!! I don't watch this show but the shoes look hot on her


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn you got great taste! Love love love the Steve Madden ones. You got em for such a great price. I just bought a pair of SM's from Nordstrom Rack last night..$60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to hit up Ross ASAP lol


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the first ones and the last ones! 

I wish the Ross by me had good shoes. I usually go there for sweaters because that's the only thing that's ever consistently great there. It's weird how they are all so different (the Ross 2 hrs away from my rocks!). 

However, the Marshalls down the street from me is seriously the best store ever! 

Great finds and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently found a love for Ross.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

Obviously u have great taste! Lovvvve # 4!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn girl!  Your Ross is awsome!  The one by my house sucks.  They'll have like one pair of Jessica Simpson's shoes from three years ago and like a hundred pairs of L.A. Gears or Reeboks or something...Anyway, I'm jealous!  I love them all!


----------



## devin (Jan 29, 2009)

Those are nice!!! Looks like we have the same taste in shoes! Too bad the Ross stores by my house are always hulled out, I find the best shoe deals at Marshall's. Love, love, love the shoes you purchased and at such a great deal too!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn...I gotta get my arse to Ross!!!


----------



## viverr (Feb 12, 2009)

holy this is incredible!!! i hope they're super comfortable! looking at the brands you listed, they seem to be!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww! No fair!! I wanted those #5's but my Ross and TJ Maxx didn't have them anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They only had the bronze ones.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 26, 2009)

oohhhhh!!! 5 and 6 are my favorites! they never have good stuff in my size!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow!  You made me want to go to Ross for my lunch break!! (Like I need anymore shoes but oh well!) My theory is you can never have too many shoes, purses or makeup!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG i freaking love those shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If i saw those at the store, I would totally buy them. AND AT THOSE PRICES!? insane. good buy! i'm so happy for you. i love heels. =)

btw i found my favorite pair of black heels at ross years ago and i always wear them. They were only 12.99


----------

